# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Americans cannot pronounce English words

## Neo

An Italian-Americans attempts to pronounce a classic Great British sauce has left close to a million YouTube viewers in stitches.
Pasquale Sciarappa, 75, of New Jersey, started uploading his recipe videos to YouTube in 2008 - wanting his passion for cooking to be experienced by the world, and not just his family.
But his YouTube channel, OrsaraRecipes, really started getting views with his Stuffed Mushroom Recipe - specifically, his attempts to pronounce Worcestershire Sauce.

How do you pronounce Worcestershire sauce?







The Italian chef may be a whizz in the kitchen, but when it comes to pronouncing Worcestershire Sauce he truly struggles.
As Mr Sciarappa battles with the pronunciation, the cameraman can be heard calling different takes, in a bid to capture the chef saying the name of the sauce correctly.
But after struggling for several attempts, Mr Sciarappa resorts to jokingly trying to pronounce Worcestershire Sauce in Italian- suggesting that may be easier.

+5


Italian chef Pasquale Sciarappa, 75, lives in New Jersey and uploads videos to YouTube


+5


Mr Sciarappa has caused much hilarity with his attempts to pronounce Worcestershire Sauce

At the end of the video he can be heard saying: 'I don't what kind of country come this from but I'm Italian, I don't know what to say.' 
Mr Sciarappas passion for cooking started back in his native Italy.
I started cooking in Torino in 1957 for 12 years. When I came to this country [America], I worked in a restaurant for a few years, Mr Sciarappa told MailOnline.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...#ixzz3WeQ3fQlS 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Every American knows its pronounced wistersheer and if it isn't it should be.


Brits can't pronounce schedule.  The Limeys try to say SHED YULE.

----------

Big Bird (10-13-2017),Rickity Plumber (10-13-2017)

----------


## Neo

Worcestershire is 20 miles to the north of me. I live in Gloucestershire, Pasquale would have trouble saying my Gloucestershire too if he did not know how to say.

Worcester-shire is pronounced in local dialect as Woostershire.

Gloucestershire is pronounced Glostershire.

lets put a bit of history into the mix.  The Romans came to Britain. After they had defeated the tribes and pacified them land was given to retired Legionaires thru out the Empire.
The town of Gloucester was a strategic town and it was made into a fortified Roman town.

The word in Latin for a fortified town is Ceastre, over the years spellings change. Many towns are still recognized just by the spellings as being a fortified Roman town.

Manchester=Manceastre
Rochester=Roceastre
Doncaster=Donceastre
Gloucester=Glouceastre

There are quite a few, but you get the idea?

----------

Canadianeye (12-08-2015),Conservative Libertarian (04-07-2015),MedicineBow (02-05-2018),Midguardian/J.C. Morgan (02-05-2018),smartmouthwoman (04-11-2015),Tia 914 (02-18-2016)

----------


## RMNIXON

Not all British speak the same.

They have what they refer to as commoners and various accents like Welsh for example. 

And some people in the country babble to such an extent that hardly anyone else can understand what they are saying.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Neo

> Not all British speak the same.
> 
> They have what they refer to as commoners and various accents like Welsh for example. 
> 
> And some people in the country babble to such an extent that hardly anyone else can understand what they are saying.


yes unfortunately this is true, I speak with a West Country accent,  imagine if you will the film "Treasure island" I would sound like Long john silver to you lot.  :Smile:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-07-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I can't understand this guy period.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Just so our British friend knows 
Mr Sciarappa is not a native born American so his pronunciations would not reflect what the average American born native speaker would say.

Also, it has been claimed that Long John Silver's accent was totally created by Robert Newton.

----------


## Taxcutter

Churchill once quipped that Americans and Englishmen were two peoples divided by the same language.   He should know.   His mother was an American.

----------

fyrenza (04-11-2015),Jim Scott (10-13-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

The major difference between Americans and Englishmen is that Americans think 100 years is a long time and Englishmen think 100 miles is a long way.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-07-2015),Dave37 (07-20-2015),East of the Beast (10-13-2017),JustPassinThru (07-20-2015),katzgar (11-30-2015),Sled Dog (06-20-2015),smartmouthwoman (04-11-2015),Unrepentant Rebel (10-16-2015),usfan (07-20-2015)

----------


## Parabellum

Our particular favorite is 'al-yoo-MIN-ee-um." (aluminum).  LOL

British accents are utterly charming, and we cannot get enough of them.  Second only to Australian... followed in a very close 3rd by Minnesota.  Great accents, all!

----------

Tia 914 (02-18-2016)

----------


## Neo

> Also, it has been claimed that Long John Silver's accent was totally created by Robert Newton.


Yes, I thought it was over the top myself.


My wife is from West Yorkshire (northern bint) It's a northern accent totally different to my own.
A few years ago I took her on holiday to America, we landed at Los Angeles and travelled to Laughlin the next day.
To my amazement my wife had no problem talking, and being understood wherever she went, not one person asked her to repeat a sentence.

My accent was trouble for most people "Ya what?" Was a typical reply to anything I said, my wife would help by translating what I had said.

Every English  southener like myself knows that Northern Folk like my wife talk gibberish..as she was understood perfectly it is my conclusion that Americans must talk gibberish too.  :Smile:

----------

fyrenza (04-11-2015),smartmouthwoman (04-11-2015),usfan (04-07-2015)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Our particular favorite is 'al-yoo-MIN-ee-um." (aluminum).  LOL
> 
> British accents are utterly charming, and we cannot get enough of them.  Second only to Australian... followed in a very close 3rd by Minnesota.  Great accents, all!


If yall don't include East Tennessee in yore charmin accents ah personally will wreck havoc on you.  All the wimmin here sound like Dolly Parton.

----------

fyrenza (04-11-2015),Parabellum (04-07-2015)

----------


## lostbeyond

Well, it's not America's fault that the British can't spell anything.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Well, it's not America's fault that the British can't spell anything.


Or drive on the wrong side of the road.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> If yall don't include East Tennessee in yore charmin accents ah personally will wreck havoc on you.  All the wimmin here sound like Dolly Parton.


 Dolly is starting to look like Joan Rivers.

----------

Toefoot (04-07-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Worcestershire is 20 miles to the north of me. I live in Gloucestershire, Pasquale would have trouble saying my Gloucestershire too if he did not know how to say.
> 
> Worcester-shire is pronounced in local dialect as Woostershire.
> 
> Gloucestershire is pronounced Glostershire.
> 
> lets put a bit of history into the mix.  The Romans came to Britain. After they had defeated the tribes and pacified them land was given to retired Legionaires thru out the Empire.
> The town of Gloucester was a strategic town and it was made into a fortified Roman town.
> 
> ...


My parents introduced us early to woos-ta-sher sauce.   for a while when we were little we said woos ter ces ter shire.  lol

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I will also have to say that Hollywood has never accurately portrayed the true Southern Accent.  As a point of fact there is no "True Southern Accent" because there is as much variance in the areas of the South as there are between New England and Kansas.  Even within a state the accents will be different depending on who settled where.  While there may be a commonality of the "southern drawl" a Mississippi accent is as different from a New Orleans accent as a Bronx is from a Brooklyn.  

I once lived in Baltimore MD and spend 4 years looking for Hollandtown only to discover weeks before I left I had driven past in every day since it was actually Highland Town.  Baltimore itself is pronounce Baltimore, Bawlmer, Ballimer and Baltmer depending upon which quadrant of the city you grew up in.

But Hollywood have never ever done the lyrically and dulcet tones of a Appalachian resident whose ancestors originally hailed from the Scottish Highlands properly and I am sure they never will.

By the way, in my humble opinion both a Bronx and a Brooklyn accent sound like someone is spitting on you when they speak.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-07-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

> yes unfortunately this is true, I speak with a West Country accent,  imagine if you will the film "Treasure island" I would sound like Long john silver to you lot.




i use closed caption when watching some british sitcoms..[last of the summer wine, etc.]

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Dolly is starting to look like Joan Rivers.



I noticed that.  Although I live about 30 miles from her home town I have never really been a fan.  She has done a lot for the people of Sevierville however.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (04-07-2015)

----------


## Neo

This accent is 34 miles south to where I live.

----------

fyrenza (04-11-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

> An Italian-American’s attempts to pronounce a classic Great British sauce has left close to a million YouTube viewers in stitches.


I think it's pronounced as "wussta-sure".

I pronounce it "wusster" sauce. My family loves to tease me about it. They'll say "worchester-shire" to piss me off.

----------

fyrenza (04-11-2015)

----------


## Neo

> I think it's pronounced as "wussta-sure".
> 
> I pronounce it "wusster" sauce. My family loves to tease me about it. They'll say "worchester-shire" to piss me off.


yes you are correct,  wustershure sauce

----------


## Rudy2D

> Every American knows its pronounced wistersheer and if it isn't it should be.


In Maryland it's war-ster-sheer.

----------


## Neo

> In Maryland it's war-ster-sheer.


 :Geez:

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> In Maryland it's war-ster-sheer.


Hell man, in Maryland dish washing liquid is pronounced "liquid wrench" (for liquid rinse)

----------


## Trinnity

> 


Bloody hell, that bloke butchered it. Such a tosser.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (10-13-2017),usfan (04-07-2015)

----------


## usfan

Me mum's side of the fam'ly was from central massachusetts.. a stones throw from wooster.  I seem to remember them pronouncing it 'shear', not 'sure'.. but i can't remember now, & in az you just say, 'pass the salsa'.  ..and 'don't forget the tequila!'
 :Laughing7:

----------

fyrenza (04-11-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

Just pronounce it like the south, what's this here sauce. :Smiley20:

----------

Calypso Jones (04-07-2015)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I will also have to say that Hollywood has never accurately portrayed the true Southern Accent.  As a point of fact there is no "True Southern Accent" because there is as much variance in the areas of the South as there are between New England and Kansas.  Even within a state the accents will be different depending on who settled where.  While there may be a commonality of the "southern drawl" a Mississippi accent is as different from a New Orleans accent as a Bronx is from a Brooklyn.  
> 
> I once lived in Baltimore MD and spend 4 years looking for Hollandtown only to discover weeks before I left I had driven past in every day since it was actually Highland Town.  Baltimore itself is pronounce Baltimore, Bawlmer, Ballimer and Baltmer depending upon which quadrant of the city you grew up in.
> 
> But Hollywood have never ever done the lyrically and dulcet tones of a Appalachian resident whose ancestors originally hailed from the Scottish Highlands properly and I am sure they never will.
> 
> By the way, in my humble opinion both a Bronx and a Brooklyn accent sound like someone is spitting on you when they speak.


Being from Southern IN, when I go down south,  they tell me that I sound like a Yankee. When I go to northern IN, they ask me if I'm from Tennessee.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Worcestershire is 20 miles to the north of me. I live in Gloucestershire, Pasquale would have trouble saying my Gloucestershire too if he did not know how to say.
> 
> Worcester-shire is pronounced in local dialect as Woostershire.
> 
> Gloucestershire is pronounced Glostershire.
> 
> lets put a bit of history into the mix.  The Romans came to Britain. After they had defeated the tribes and pacified them land was given to retired Legionaires thru out the Empire.
> The town of Gloucester was a strategic town and it was made into a fortified Roman town.
> 
> ...


Would you please so explain sex?

As in Essex, Sussex, etc.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Would you please so explain sex?
> 
> As in Essex, Sussex, etc.



Those all are places that writers tend to congregate and as you know the penis mightier  than the sword

----------

smartmouthwoman (04-11-2015)

----------


## Neo

> Would you please so explain sex?
> 
> As in Essex, Sussex, etc.


Saxons were called Seaux originally. 
Essex was East Seaux

Wessex was West Seaux

South Seaux was Sussex

----------


## Sab

Worcesterhire sauce is pronounced  wuss -ster

----------


## Neo

> Worcesterhire sauce is pronounced  wuss -ster


yes near enough!  :Smile:

----------


## fyrenza

@usfan's "wooster-shear" is how I say it,

but Limey Sauce might work, just as well.   :Wink:

----------


## Daily Bread

> @usfan's "wooster-shear" is how I say it,
> 
> but Limey Sauce might work, just as well.


I'm from da Bronx  it's "werster-shear" . Learn da language heathens !

----------

fyrenza (04-11-2015),smartmouthwoman (04-11-2015)

----------


## usfan

> I'm from da Bronx  it's "werster-shear" . Learn da language heathens !


Actually, Yankees from central Mass would say ' woostah'.. I don't think I've heard a real new Englander pronounce an 'R'.

----------


## smartmouthwoman

I mostly use it for cooking (melt 1 stick butter in one bottle of Warchesthershyer and use to marinate chicken for the grill/smoker... yummy).

A-1 is my preferred steak sauce.  Easier to say, too.   :Wink:

----------



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> @usfan's "wooster-shear" is how I say it,
> 
> but Limey Sauce might work, just as well.


Their favorite is HP Sauce, which could be either Hire Purchase or House of Parliament, I am not sure.  I will say it goes great with Scotch Eggs.

----------



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

People in Louisiana pronounce it Tabasco

----------


## Sab

> Or drive on the wrong side of the road.


well you decided to copy the French

----------


## Sab

> People in Louisiana pronounce it Tabasco


Tabasco is a pepper sauce..very different

----------


## Rutabaga

> Tabasco is a pepper sauce..very different




it was a joke,,and a good one at that..but you have to understand..

----------


## Daily Bread

> Actually, Yankees from central Mass would say ' woostah'.. I don't think I've heard a real new Englander pronounce an 'R'.


Massachusetts ! Lord son , I'm Yankee fan from da Bronx . We talk normal where I'm from and we don't like no Red Saux fans . New England starts from Connecticut up . Leave me out of that mess , I got enough shitheads where I'm from.

----------

usfan (04-24-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

Why do you lot sing pop songs in American and then revert to English, when speaking normally?

----------


## Neo

> Why do you lot sing pop songs in American and then revert to English, when speaking normally?


Last week I listened to the radio...Ringo Star was being interviewed, he described his love for living in Los Angeles..he talked pretty normal Scouse (Liverpool accent) but, whenever he paused, he would say "aaaand" just like an American

----------


## patrickt

Brits are a bit testy about the fact that the English most people want to learn is American English.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-25-2015)

----------


## Englishpaul

> Brits are a bit testy about the fact that the English most people want to learn is American English.


where did you hear that doosy?

----------



----------


## Englishpaul

my mother was from Lancashire...that's another different way of talking. I talk with a Devon/Yorkshire accent(we lived in Huddersfied when I was young.

----------


## Neo

> my mother was from Lancashire...that's another different way of talking. I talk with a Devon/Yorkshire accent(we lived in Huddersfied when I was young.


That must be some weird accent.  :Smile: 
My wife  lived 15 miles away from you, Bradford and Huddersfield have the same accent.

----------


## Englishpaul

I have a Plymouth accent....which is really a non accent interspersed with the odd Lancashire/Yorkshire speak, yes it is a bit weird at times.

----------



----------


## usfan

English is a global language, now.  It is the Brit's fault.  If they hadn't done that whole 'the sun never sets on the British empire' thing, they could enjoy their own language & not have furriner's butcher it.  That's just one of the consequences of being the world hegemony for a century or so. 
Instead, they have east Indians mangle it.. Pakis, Africans, Aussies, Kiwis, Chinese, and Americans.  There are more people who do NOT speak the King's English than do.  Here in America we've imported people from all over the globe & forced them to speak english.  Last century we had hordes of Italians.. talking with their hands & eating lots of garlic, but we made them learn English.  We dragged innocent Africans from their homes, made them work in the fields picking cotton, & forced them to learn English.  Now, we have hordes of Mexicans flooding the borders, trying to NOT learn English, but it is hopeless.  Any of them who want to make it here will have to, & their kids will grow up here with a perfect American accent, depending on what region they are in.  If they are from socal, it will be a mix of surfer/valley girl dialect, a bit of gansta rap, & some good old barrio slang mixed in.  If they are in New England, they will say 'chowdah' when they make their order, &  make fun of southern rednecks.  And Mexican immigrants in the south will learn to love fried chicken & grits, talk with a slow drawl, & make fun of the yankees.
Entertainment has homogenized a lot of the dialects.. its getting harder to hear distinct regional differences, with movies, tv, music, & other aural media 'teaching' the correct pronunciation of words.  I don't even think there is a native Az accent, anymore.  I know multi generational Arizonans.. some with Hispanic roots, & none of them have noticeable accents.  You could put them anywhere in the Washington to Illinois to California triangle, & not hear much difference in accents.  As you go north to Minn, it gets more distinct.  By the time you get to New England, it is a different language.  The same is true if you go south.  From s. Indiana across to s. Mo & down to the borders, there is a lot of variety in the 'southern' accent.. just like up north.
Asian pidgin is the hardest to follow, for most mainlanders.  Hawaiian pidgin is a bit different than Chinese, but any of those are like a different language.

----------


## Englishpaul

try talking to a Geordie or someone with a broad Devon accent, now that takes some getting used to, sometimes a lifetime.

----------



----------


## Dave37

I worked with a lot of ESL in California, ironically the only one I ever encountered that I gave up on trying to understand their English was a fellow from somewhere in western England.

----------


## DBCooper

Wors-Ter-Shir.

----------


## Trinnity

wuss-ter

----------



----------


## JustPassinThru

Hot sauce.

----------


## usfan

> wuss-ter


My mother's side was generations of massachusetts yankees, with a farm granted by the king of england in the 1600s.  'Woos-tah' was the town that everyone knew the sauce was named after..    :Laughing7: 

You almost get a smooching action with your lips, pronouncing it in real new england dialect...    :Big Grin: 

The 'oo' in 'woostah' is almost like a german U with an umlaut..  you know this:   _Ü

_IN some ways, that is a better smiley face than :  +  )

_Ü

_

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I was in Boston last week.  I told my son (who lives in New Hampshire I am ashamed to say) that I didn't hear that traditional Boston accent (like the guys on Car Talk).  Of course not he told me, they are all Hispanic and Arabic now.

----------


## Neo

> I worked with a lot of ESL in California, ironically the only one I ever encountered that I gave up on trying to understand their English was a fellow from somewhere in western England.


That would be my accent.  :Smile:

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://www.google.com.au/?gws_rd=ssl#q=aussie+slang

----------


## Fly Paper

English is the official language in nearly 60 countries and it's pluricentric.

English has taken over 1,400 years to develop and it's West Germanic in origin.

----------



----------


## East of the Beast

> Worcestershire is 20 miles to the north of me. I live in Gloucestershire, Pasquale would have trouble saying my Gloucestershire too if he did not know how to say.
> 
> Worcester-shire is pronounced in local dialect as Woostershire.
> 
> Gloucestershire is pronounced Glostershire.
> 
> lets put a bit of history into the mix.  The Romans came to Britain. After they had defeated the tribes and pacified them land was given to retired Legionaires thru out the Empire.
> The town of Gloucester was a strategic town and it was made into a fortified Roman town.
> 
> ...


Everybody in England lives in shires are you all Hobbits?

----------



----------


## East of the Beast

So, none of you guys ever been to southern WV ?  lol..they've got there own dialect down there. I had a buddy who broke into major league baseball at the AA level.He played with a team in upstate NY.He said one day at an eatery it took him 20 min to order a hotdog because the waitress thought he was speaking a foreign language.True story.

----------


## Fly Paper

> Everybody in England lives in shires are you all Hobbits?


Your knowledge of English Counties is poor.

----------


## Fly Paper

> So, none of you guys ever been to southern WV ?  lol..they've got there own dialect down there. I had a buddy who broke into major league baseball at the AA level.He played with a team in upstate NY.He said one day at an eatery it took him 20 min to order a hotdog because the waitress thought he was speaking a foreign language.True story.


I've been to London, too many immigrants. I couldn't make out what the waitress was saying, we left and went elsewhere. Her English was so bad.

I can travel 10 miles and get a different dialect in the UK.

----------


## JustPassinThru

William "Least Heat Moon" Trogden wrote in his book _Blue Highways_, a recollection of his time in England while in the Navy.  He was trying to ask directions for an obscure town, I forget what...but the two blokes he'd stopped and asked help of, were in stitches.

On his third attempt, one of them grabbed a fence post and said, weakly, "_Oh, you Yanks just slay me!_"

Trogden was nonplussed.  "Okay, pal.  You can speak and I can't.  Five bucks if you can tell me the body of water Seattle is on.  Here, I'll even spell it for you.  P-U-G-E-T."

"I can spell it, mate.  I can even say it.  Pug-It."

"Nope"

"Pugette?"

"Wrong answer."

"Blimey...Puh-jzhee?"

"Oh, God...you Limeys just kill me.  It's PEW-jitt."

Needless to say, Trogden, the U.S. Navy, and America, didn't win any new friends with that encounter.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Your knowledge of English Counties is poor.


That's goes without saying.

----------


## usfan

> Your knowledge of English Counties is poor.





> That's goes without saying.


England has counties?    :Dontknow: 

 :Laughing7: 

I bet you can't name all the arizona counties, either!   :Big Grin: 

..or better yet, since we're having a regional pissing contest, name the Arizona counties in the Navajo dialect, then to show off, do it in Hopi, too!   :Geez: 

But i can commiserate with the foreign dialects.. when in london or new york, conversing with vendors can be an exercise that really stretches the limits of the language.  English has almost become unintelligible in some regions.  Try following pidgin asian if you go to hawaii or the pacific rim sometime.  It makes you wonder if it is the same language.

----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> Every American knows its pronounced wistersheer and if it isn't it should be.
> 
> 
> Brits can't pronounce schedule.  The Limeys try to say SHED YULE.


God, I cringe when I hear sked-u-wool.

And it is Wooster sauce.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I was always fascinated with this one

Cholmondeley 

This actually spells Chumley

Or this one
Featherstonehaugh 

This is pronouced Fanshaw.

----------



----------


## Unrepentant Rebel

> If yall don't include East Tennessee in yore charmin accents ah personally will wreck havoc on you.  All the wimmin here sound like Dolly Parton.


I have lived in the South all my life, and never heard people who sound like country music folks.

----------



----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I have lived in the South all my life, and never heard people who sound like country music folks.



Come to Sevier, Jefferson and Cocke county Tennessee.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

The US has some strange pronunciations as well, although these are mostly regional variations.  There are three Lafayette place names.  All pronounced differently

Lafayette Ga is pronounced Lay Fay ete
Lafayette La is pronounced La Fi Ette 
Lafayette In is pronounced Laf Fe Ete

Of course the British probably pronounce it "Lord Battenkill of Scully"

----------



----------


## usfan

Go to Arkansas & ask them to pronounce 'Fayetteville'..  They say it 'fay ta vill'  Or, another interesting Kansan pronunciation is the kansas town of 'Arkansas City', which they do not pronounce as 'ar can saw city', but as 'ar can sas city'.

Utahans are the worst.. they butcher up the simplest names, even from the bible, to pronounce their towns.

----------



----------


## Neo

> Everybody in England lives in shires are you all Hobbits?


So..lets take this a bit further. If I live in Gloucester I must live in Gloucestershire...And if someone lives in Leicester they must be in Leicestershire...so someone who lives in London lives in ??? 

Answer without Googling.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> The US has some strange pronunciations as well, although these are mostly regional variations.  There are three Lafayette place names.  All pronounced differently
> 
> Lafayette Ga is pronounced Lay Fay ete
> Lafayette La is pronounced La Fi Ette 
> Lafayette In is pronounced Laf Fe Ete
> 
> Of course the British probably pronounce it "Lord Battenkill of Scully"


I thought it was Laugh-Yet in Louisiana.

----------


## usfan

> So..lets take this a bit further. If I live in Gloucester I must live in Gloucestershire...And if someone lives in Leicester they must be in Leicestershire...so someone who lives in London lives in ??? 
> 
> Answer without Googling.


London Town.. no google

----------



----------


## usfan

> I thought it was Laugh-Yet in Louisiana.


..and of course, 'Naw lins'..

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> ..and of course, 'Naw lins'..


No one from New Orleans pronounces it Nawlins.  My aunt (a lifelong New Orleanian pronounced it New Oryens.  I pronounced it New Orlans.  Outsiders pronounce it New Or leens.  Its named after Orleans France and they pronounce that  Or Lee On

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> So..lets take this a bit further. If I live in Gloucester I must live in Gloucestershire...And if someone lives in Leicester they must be in Leicestershire...so someone who lives in London lives in ??? 
> 
> Answer without Googling.


Flats??

----------



----------


## usfan

> No one from New Orleans pronounces it Nawlins.  My aunt (a lifelong New Orleanian pronounced it New Oryens.  I pronounced it New Orlans.  Outsiders pronounce it New Or leens.  Its named after Orleans France and they pronounce that  Or Lee On


I've heard lousianans say 'nawlins'.. but they might not be native orleeons..   :Big Grin:

----------


## Neo

> London Town.. no google



Phew!!!!!      For a moment I thought one of you guys were going to post Londonshire.  :Smile:

----------


## usfan

> Phew!!!!!      For a moment I thought one of you guys were going to post Londonshire.


Paul McCartney told me..  plus, my older son was born in Bromley, Kent.   :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## Canadianeye

> No one from New Orleans pronounces it Nawlins.  My aunt (a lifelong New Orleanian pronounced it New Oryens.  I pronounced it New Orlans.  Outsiders pronounce it New Or leens.  Its named after Orleans France and they pronounce that  Or Lee On


I've always pronounced it the way I have heard it, time after time, whether it be off of the news or football games/stats/sportscasters when the Saints are involved in the discussion.

New Or Leens.

Interesting all the different ways New Orleans is pronounced.

----------


## usfan

..and in a strange bit of coincidence, released in 1978, the exact same year our bouncing baby boy was released from the womb..   :Smile:

----------


## Pepper Belly

The Brits cannot pronounce "dental hygiene".

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> yes unfortunately this is true, I speak with a West Country accent,  imagine if you will the film "Treasure island" I would sound like Long john silver to you lot.


You mean like : Aarghh Matey. Hand me me wooden leg aarrggh.


Worcestershire pronounced with 3 syllables. 

Yes, there are Americans who can not even pronounce A-S-K as ask. Simple right? You would think so but evidently the blacks in this country speak a language all their own and I am not talking ebonics, I am talking pure laziness.

----------

usfan (10-16-2015)

----------


## usfan

> The Brits cannot pronounce "dental hygiene".


Oh, it is much worse than that.  They think french people are frogs, cookies are biscuits, & the trunk of your car is a boot.

 :Laughing7: 

They put milk in their  tea, & eat things like ox tail soup, shepherd's pie (which is not pie), & yorkshire pudding (which is not pudding).

It's UnAmerican, i tell you!!    :Big Grin: 

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------



----------


## East of the Beast

Just in time for Halloween....

----------


## Neo

Actually London is a county.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Actually London is a county.


Which is why everything in England is only 90 miles from London.

----------


## Summer

Like a road in Asheville is Leicester Highway and you call it Lester. Most locals say Lee-cester.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

This all reminds me of a joke, I once heard.




> An American visiting England walked into a hotel lobby. "The lift will be down presently", the receptionist told him. 
> "The lift?" said the American. "Oh, you mean the elevator". 
> "No, I mean the lift", replied the Englishman. "I think I should know what it is called", said the American. "Elevators were invented in the States". 
> "Perhaps", retorted the Englishman. "But we invented the language".

----------

usfan (10-18-2015)

----------


## Neo

> Which is why everything in England is only 90 miles from London.



I think you are wrong old chap.  Manchester is 213 miles from London, whereas Newcastle is 293 miles from London.

And where I live in Gloucestershire it is 112miles away from London.  :Geez:

----------


## Calypso Jones

are we sure that brits don't know how to spell?   WHy add the ces if you don't intend to include it in the final pronunciation of the word.   OH...so someone didn't know all they had to do was add ONE FREAKIN" S, but instead they spell S backwards and it was CES.      I don't think i'd blame this on Italians although there's plenty to blame on them.




 :Smiley20:

----------


## katzgar

uff da baby uff da uff da

----------


## King Oswiu

Often British cannot pronounce English words also

----------


## Daily Bread

> Often British cannot pronounce English words also


I believe that was a run on sentence.

----------


## Daily Bread

I'm from da Bronx . My tree is actually three . My family understands that but when I leave the house people want to know what country I'm from .
Assholes.
Everyone knows there ain't no threes in da Bronx.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

I believe that ship has sailed.

All we can do is focus on the highest of priorities now and address English grammar and pronunciation after we get the rest of our society back on track.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> This all reminds me of a joke, I once heard.


Certain words, in various tongues, are best used in certain situations.

I sometimes listen to films with an ear to foreigners using American idioms.

These are just a few English words that foreign speakers commonly sprinkle in their own speech, no matter what language they speak.

Go.

OK.

Number one.

F--- you.

S--t.

There are many others.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

@Summer? I saw a post from her on the previous page and realized I had not seen nor heard from her in a while. She is a good young lady. We need more like her.

----------


## Trinnity

> Often British cannot pronounce English words also


You "sound" Russian. LOL

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> You "sound" Russian. LOL


Been meaning to tel you @Trinnity, your "short bus" is what we used to call the "sped bus". You know the sped bus right? Special Education. Just what we used to call it.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I think you are wrong old chap.  Manchester is 213 miles from London, whereas Newcastle is 293 miles from London.
> 
> And where I live in Gloucestershire it is 112miles away from London.



Obviously Manchester is not actually in England

Its actually 163 miles as the crow flies. England is approximately the same size as the state of Wyoming or about half the size of California or 20% of the size of Alaska.

----------


## Trinnity

I hope he comes back. I love getting people from UK.

----------


## Neo

> I hope he comes back. I love getting people from UK.


What is your favourite Brit accent?

----------


## Retiredat50

> What is your favourite Brit accent?


I have a question. Why do British people have such problems pronouncing a soft "a" at the end of a word? Especially if it is preceded by an "l". It is always comes out as a rolled "r" sound.

P.S. If yoou can tell me that, I will tell you what the meaning of life is  :Smile:

----------



----------


## King Oswiu

> You "sound" Russian. LOL


Noe hinny ye are wrang ! Ah taak proper man !! nowt like Rusky

----------

Retiredat50 (12-11-2015)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> What is your favourite Brit accent?



Michael Caine

----------


## Neo

> Michael Caine


Michael Cain has an estuary accent, in most of his films he uses a character accent, during WW2 he was sent to Norfolk like most children who lived in London.
In Caines first big break on the screen he was cast as a British army officer in "Zulu" He pulled it off pretty well.
The British can change accents at will, for example I can do a pretty convincing south Welsh accent and Geordie. As I have a northern wife my west Yorkshire accent is perfect.

----------


## Rutabaga

i wanted to say i liked a cockney accent,,then i decided not to...

----------


## Tia 914

> Worcester-shire is pronounced in local dialect as Woostershire.


I'm a born-and-raised New Yorker, and that's how I've always pronounced it.   :Smile:

----------


## Tia 914

> Our particular favorite is 'al-yoo-MIN-ee-um." (aluminum).  LOL
> 
> British accents are utterly charming, and we cannot get enough of them.  Second only to Australian... followed in a very close 3rd by Minnesota.  Great accents, all!


But something I learned from a work client located in the UK is the British/American ways of pronouncing the word differ because the spelling is different.

----------


## Midgardian

> Every American knows its pronounced wistersheer and if it isn't it should be.


Not "woostershir'?

----------


## Midgardian

> Or drive on the wrong side of the road.


Or drink warm beer.

----------


## Midgardian

> You mean like : Aarghh Matey. Hand me me wooden leg aarrggh.
> 
> 
> Worcestershire pronounced with 3 syllables. 
> 
> Yes, there are Americans who can not even pronounce A-S-K as ask. Simple right? You would think so but evidently the blacks in this country speak a language all their own and I am not talking ebonics, I am talking pure laziness.


May I ax what that might be?

----------


## Network

The British can't denounce dumb shits like the Queen and her spoiled offspring.

Pronounce, denounce.

Much of America is from Scot/Irish/German...etc. and hate you anyways.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

Well, woos-ter-shire is probably the correct British expression.

But I prefer to call it West-chester-shire sauce.

----------


## sandhurstdelta

> i wanted to say i liked a cockney accent,,then i decided not to...


I like Auzzie girls.

That's almost cockney.  But better.

----------


## Midgardian

> Well, woos-ter-shire is probably the correct British expression.


That is what I thought, but the shire would be pronounced with a short "i" like in New Hampshire.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> May I ax what that might be?


Sure, then ax me another.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

By the way, the Brits can't pronounce Aluminum or Lieutenant correctly either.

----------


## Dave37

I worked with people from all over but the only one I ever couldn't understand was an English guy speaking something like English (OK to be fair I couldn't understand the Scottish guys speaking English either but at least they were from another country than England.) BTW I had to get a gauge made in the UK out of stores one night (nobody worked the stores nightshift so I had to look for it myself), but couldn't find it listed in the catalog. Next day stores said what's my problem? It was listed under gage because they spelled it gage not gauge in England or Britain or the UK or whatever they call it now. I think he was pulling my leg, after all the Brit's add "u"s to words like color (colour) so why would they take the "u" out of gauge?

----------


## Dan40

> Worcestershire is 20 miles to the north of me. I live in Gloucestershire, Pasquale would have trouble saying my Gloucestershire too if he did not know how to say.
> 
> Worcester-shire is pronounced in local dialect as Woostershire.
> 
> Gloucestershire is pronounced Glostershire.
> 
> lets put a bit of history into the mix.  The Romans came to Britain. After they had defeated the tribes and pacified them land was given to retired Legionaires thru out the Empire.
> The town of Gloucester was a strategic town and it was made into a fortified Roman town.
> 
> ...



So an entire new language could be produced from the unpronounced letters in British and French words.

I knew dat.

----------


## Midgardian

Leicester City just won the English Premier League Championship.

Anyone know how to pronounce Leicester?

My guess would be "lister' or "lester".

----------


## Dan40

A little girl goes to the first day of school.

The teacher asks that each student write their name.

The little girl writes 

*Lee-A*

The teacher wonders, "Leah?"  "LeeAA?"

She calls the mother and asks how to pronounce the girls name.

The mother is pissed and replies,

"Her names beez Leedasha, Da mutha fuckin' dash doan beez silent!"

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Leicester City just won the English Premier League Championship.
> 
> Anyone know how to pronounce Leicester?
> 
> My guess would be "lister' or "lester".


There is a Leicester North Carolina, right outside of Asheville.  It is pronounced "Tax haven for Assvillians"  Actually its pronounced Lester.


BTW, Leicester are a breed of sheep.

----------


## Dan40

> There is a Leicester North Carolina, right outside of Asheville.  It is pronounced "Tax haven for Assvillians"  Actually its pronounced Lester.
> 
> 
> BTW, Leicester are a breed of sheep.



I thought Democrats are a breed of sheep.

----------


## Fly Paper

> Or drive on the wrong side of the road.


In the days of horse and carts, most people were right handed and trees were close to the road. So in order to reduce the whip from tangling in the branches, your right arm had to be in the middle of the road. So driving on the left achieves that.

I've driven in Florida and France n the wrong side and it doesn't make a difference, in fact, you makes you concentrate on your driving.

----------


## Dave37

Not so funny, couple of years ago near here a Brit was driving his car on the wrong side of a country road in California and it ended in death, they figured he got confused. No doubt for safety reasons the globalists someday will want to make one side or the other a universal constant and most likely it will be the American version since it's in the majority. Tough learning curve no doubt.

----------


## Knightkore

> Worcestershire is 20 miles to the north of me. I live in Gloucestershire, Pasquale would have trouble saying my Gloucestershire too if he did not know how to say.
> 
> Worcester-shire is pronounced in local dialect as Woostershire.
> 
> Gloucestershire is pronounced Glostershire.
> 
> lets put a bit of history into the mix.  The Romans came to Britain. After they had defeated the tribes and pacified them land was given to retired Legionaires thru out the Empire.
> The town of Gloucester was a strategic town and it was made into a fortified Roman town.
> 
> ...


What about The Shire where Hobbits live?  Do you ever get to see Bilbo & Frodo & Sam?

----------


## Traddles

> What about The Shire where Hobbits live?  Do you ever get to see Bilbo & Frodo & Sam?


Hobbitshire neighbors Yorkshire.

----------

Knightkore (10-13-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> Worcestershire is 20 miles to the north of me. I live in Gloucestershire, Pasquale would have trouble saying my Gloucestershire too if he did not know how to say.
> 
> Worcester-shire is pronounced in local dialect as Woostershire.
> 
> Gloucestershire is pronounced Glostershire.
> 
> lets put a bit of history into the mix.  The Romans came to Britain. After they had defeated the tribes and pacified them land was given to retired Legionaires thru out the Empire.
> The town of Gloucester was a strategic town and it was made into a fortified Roman town.
> 
> ...


Not quite, would you say that again?

----------


## Coolwalker

Well guess what, the English don't speak American very well either...the snoots!

----------


## Dan40

> Every American knows its pronounced wistersheer and if it isn't it should be.
> 
> 
> Brits can't pronounce schedule.  The Limeys try to say SHED YULE.


Who's sister's here?

----------


## Neo

> Well guess what, the English don't speak American very well either...the snoots!


Ok...Wiki will explain 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ches...cename_element)

----------


## Coolwalker

> Ok...Wiki will explain 
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ches...cename_element)


Quite frankly my dear I don't give a damn. This is where I live and I speak well enough to get along fairly well.

----------


## Fly Paper

> Not so funny, couple of years ago near here a Brit was driving his car on the wrong side of a country road in California and it ended in death, they figured he got confused. No doubt for safety reasons the globalists someday will want to make one side or the other a universal constant and most likely it will be the American version since it's in the majority. Tough learning curve no doubt.


I remember we were on the bus to the Alamo rental park near to Orlando airport to get the hire car and on the final stretch of road to the place, the driver on the tannoy finished his speech with, "And don't forget, we drive on the opposite side of the road". Two seconds later, a car was heading towards us and swerved to the other side of the road. Probably a British tourist driving off in the hire car, lol.

----------


## Fly Paper

> Well guess what, the English don't speak American very well either...the snoots!


I know, we have to drink 12 pints of beer to speak American, hic.

----------

Coolwalker (10-13-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> I remember we were on the bus to the Alamo rental park near to Orlando airport to get the hire car and on the final stretch of road to the place, the driver on the tannoy finished his speech with, "And don't forget, we drive on the opposite side of the road". Two seconds later, a car was heading towards us and swerved to the other side of the road. Probably a British tourist driving off in the hire car, lol.


Rental car, not hire.

PA, not tannoy.

Right side, as in CORRECT side, not opposite.

----------


## Neo

> Quite frankly my dear I don't give a damn. This is where I live and I speak well enough to get along fairly well.



IMG_0344.JPG

No!  :Smile:   My explanation was supposed to be a small history lesson on how some English towns and cities got their unique sounding names.

I meant no disrespect to American lingo  :Smile:

----------


## Fly Paper

> Rental car, not hire.
> 
> PA, not tannoy.
> 
> Right side, as in CORRECT side, not opposite.


In the UK we rent property, as in land and houses. With machinery, such as diggers, and vehicles, we hire them.

PA, Tannoy, same thing.

Some countries drive on the left, many drive on the right. That means they drive anti-clockwise on roundabouts which is back to front!!

----------


## Dan40

> In the UK we rent property, as in land and houses. With machinery, such as diggers, and vehicles, we hire them.
> 
> PA, Tannoy, same thing.
> 
> Some countries drive on the left, many drive on the right. That means they drive anti-clockwise on roundabouts which is back to front!!


In the *World Parent Nation*, the *UNITED* *STATES* OF *AMERICA*, the proper nomenclature is:

Rental car, not hire.

PA, not tannoy.

Right side, as in CORRECT side, not opposite.

----------


## Fly Paper

> In the *World Parent Nation*, the *UNITED* *STATES* OF *AMERICA*, the proper nomenclature is:
> 
> Rental car, not hire.
> 
> PA, not tannoy.
> 
> Right side, as in CORRECT side, not opposite.


When we temporary obtain an item, we hire it. We rent property.

PA, tannoy they're the same. Try a dictionary.

The left side is the correct side in some countries. Do the hands on clocks go anti-clockwise, do you drive round roundabouts anti-clockwise. Der, I don't think so, why do things backwards !!

----------


## Dan40

> When we temporary obtain an item, we hire it. We rent property.
> 
> PA, tannoy they're the same. Try a dictionary.
> 
> The left side is the correct side in some countries. Do the hands on clocks go anti-clockwise, do you drive round roundabouts anti-clockwise. Der, I don't think so, why do things backwards !!


yew doan reed gud?

----------


## Fly Paper

You have inches, feet, yards, furlongs, miles. They go up or down in order of length.

You have seconds, minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, years. They go up or down in order time.

You have oz, lb's, stone, cwt, ton They go up or down in weight.

So you could be 12st, 5lbs and 2oz in weight.

You can be 27yrs, 4 months, 1 week and 3 days old.

So why on earth are your dates not in order; day, month, year?? Something else you do backwards!

Month : day : year !

It's like saying, I'm 4 months, 27 years and 3 days old.

----------



----------


## Dan40

> You have inches, feet, yards, furlongs, miles. They go up or down in order of length.
> 
> You have seconds, minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, years. They go up or down in order time.
> 
> You have oz, lb's, stone, cwt, ton They go up or down in weight.
> 
> So you could be 12st, 5lbs and 2oz in weight.
> 
> You can be 27yrs, 4 months, 1 week and 3 days old.
> ...


The PARENT does it the way the PARENT desires.  You child nations can whine.

----------


## Fly Paper

> The PARENT does it the way the PARENT desires.  You child nations can whine.


We're not twinning, just saying get it right.

----------


## Dan40

> We're not twinning, just saying get it right.


Is it that you don't catch on fast, or is it, not at all?

*This message is hidden because Fly Paper is on your ignore list.*

----------


## JustPassinThru

> When we temporary obtain an item, we hire it. We rent property.
> 
> PA, tannoy they're the same. Try a dictionary.
> 
> The left side is the correct side in some countries. Do the hands on clocks go anti-clockwise, do you drive round roundabouts anti-clockwise. Der, I don't think so, why do things backwards !!


Animate individuals, we hire.

We might hire a driver.  But we rent a car.

We might hire a horse and rider; but we'd only rent the horse alone.

Oh...hookers...whatever you call them...the jury's out on whether you "rent" them or "hire" them.  But then, it's not always clear whether they're sentient.

----------


## tom

"British Usage: There is a fence about the garden.
 American Usage: There is a fence around the garden."

Plus the puzzle about "garden."

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> "British Usage: There is a fence about the garden.
>  American Usage: There is a fence around the garden."
> 
> Plus the puzzle about "garden."


I will say the Brits usage of the C-word is abundantly widespread. 

I wonder why . . .

----------


## Beachcomber

> "British Usage: There is a fence about the garden.
>  American Usage: There is a fence around the garden."
> 
> Plus the puzzle about "garden."


Or the classic verbal when the ball rolled toward the garden boundary"



"It went to the hedge of the edge."



 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Traddles

England, the US and Oz are three nations separated by the same language. Not that US West Coast and Southeast US (for example) usage are identical. Nor Yorkshire and Cornish, for that matter

----------


## Fly Paper

> Is it that you don't catch on fast, or is it, not at all?
> 
> *This message is hidden because Fly Paper is on your ignore list.*


You you find the English dictionary is an awful lot older than the American dictionary.

----------


## Fly Paper



----------


## Traddles

If Samuel Johnson had just kept up the copyright on his dictionary we Americans would be paying the most amazing royalties!

_Adapted from a John Cleese joke in an Callard and Bowser commercial._

Here's the entire series of radio ads, 

 . The relevant one starts around 4:20, but they're all frightfully amusing.

----------


## patrickt

> Worcestershire is 20 miles to the north of me. I live in Gloucestershire, Pasquale would have trouble saying my Gloucestershire too if he did not know how to say.
> 
> Worcester-shire is pronounced in local dialect as Woostershire.
> 
> Gloucestershire is pronounced Glostershire.
> 
> lets put a bit of history into the mix.  The Romans came to Britain. After they had defeated the tribes and pacified them land was given to retired Legionaires thru out the Empire.
> The town of Gloucester was a strategic town and it was made into a fortified Roman town.
> 
> ...


Tom's right, though. But, he's not talking about Americans. He's talking about Yankees who can't pronounce New Orleans or Miami Beach. Yankees don't know chilttlin' from Shinola. Oh, wait. Brits can't prounounce New Orleans or Miami, either, and don't know chittlin' from Shinola.

Tom Cruise has discovered dialects. I wonder if the folks in England have as much trouble understanding each other as we do in the U.S. I spent a summer watching a teenager from Brooklyn trying to hustle a girl from Waycross, Georgia. They not had different histories but they didn't speak the same language.

----------


## tom

> I wonder if the folks in England have as much trouble understanding each other as we do in the U.S.


When I worked at a country store, I was unable to understand customers speaking Gullah.

----------


## Fly Paper

Yes, there are many local accents and dialects.

As kids, we used to say, "Hoy a clemmy". A clemmy is a stone and hoy is throw.

And, "We're off yam". Yam is home.

Scousers have a great accent, and broad Geordie speakers can be hard to follow. Scottish is not too bad but broad Scottish is akin to Klingon.

----------


## Neo

> Yes, there are many local accents and dialects.
> 
> As kids, we used to say, "Hoy a clemmy". A clemmy is a stone and hoy is throw.
> 
> And, "We're off yam". Yam is home.
> 
> Scousers have a great accent, and broad Geordie speakers can be hard to follow. Scottish is not too bad but broad Scottish is akin to Klingon.


Yes Geordie is an accent that is luxuriously hard to follow if you aren't used to it, In 1976 I was lodging at Whitley bay, for 8 weeks, and  I was at college for 16 weeks staying  in a hotel only 100 yards from Whitley bay "Station Hotel" pub.
The Geordies are a great lot of people, "aye" they like their beer.

Just near  my hotel at the end of the road was the Famous "Burgondy cobbler" nightclub to which us lads had the pick of married ladies out on the pull whilst the old man was out at sea.

IMG_0658.JPG

----------


## Fly Paper

> Yes Geordie is an accent that is luxuriously hard to follow if you aren't used to it, In 1976 I was lodging at Whitley bay, for 8 weeks, and  I was at college for 16 weeks staying  in a hotel only 100 yards from Whitley bay "Station Hotel" pub.
> The Geordies are a great lot of people, "aye" they like their beer.
> 
> Just near  my hotel at the end of the road was the Famous "Burgondy cobbler" nightclub to which us lads had the pick of married ladies out on the pull whilst the old man was out at sea.
> 
> IMG_0658.JPG


We were dragged to Whitley Bay as kids, been a while since I've been there, over 10 years.

----------



----------


## Crunch



----------


## Fly Paper

> Often British cannot pronounce English words also


England was founded in 927AD. So when it comes to the English language, it's America that can't pronounce or spell many English words but they feel authoritative when it comes to this. Bless them.

----------


## tom

> England was founded in 927AD. So when it comes to the English language, it's America that can't pronounce or spell many English words but they feel authoritative when it comes to this. Bless them.


Be nice to us @Fly Paper, or we may not rescue you again. Often colonies are more conservative and preserve ways that are lost in the mother country. That is, American English is a purer English than the English now spoken in urbanized, class-structured, and globalized England.

----------


## Traddles

What is the standard of comparison? The English of the Plantagenet kings (0ops, I think many of them spoke Medieval French,  :Smiley ROFLMAO:  )? The English of Chaucer? The English of Tyndale? The English of Dickens?

Like John Cleese said in the commercial, Fly Paper, you islanders should have copyrighted your language.

----------


## Neo

> What is the standard of comparison? The English of the Plantagenet kings (0ops, I think many of them spoke Medieval French,  )? The English of Chaucer? The English of Tyndale? The English of Dickens?
> 
> Like John Cleese said in the commercial, Fly Paper, you islanders should have copyrighted your language.


Henry V   Was the first Plantagenet king to speak English, every other king before him only spoke French, Henry V was a Plantagenet.

----------


## Dave37

Yeah but though the Normans spoke french the population at large in England didn't speak French. Is that why English say a" litre" of petrol instead of a "liter" of gas, Litre a french hand me down?

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

> Every American knows its pronounced wistersheer and if it isn't it should be.
> 
> 
> Brits can't pronounce schedule.  The Limeys try to say SHED YULE.


We can't be too critical of the Brits and their language, after all they invented it. The earliest form of English is called Old English or Anglo-Saxon.  

Speaking of dialects, I found that 'Cockney' slang was my favorite while living in "old blighty," and required ones strictest attention to follow the twist and turns of that (dialect) puzzle.

----------


## Neo

> We can't be too critical of the Brits and their language, after all they invented it. The earliest form of English is called Old English or Anglo-Saxon.  
> 
> Speaking of dialects, I found that 'Cockney' slang was my favorite while living in "old blighty," and required ones strictest attention to follow the twist and turns of that (dialect) puzzle.


The estuary accent as it is called can be heard from Portsmouth in the south, and up as far as Northampton.

----------


## Neo

> Yeah but though the Normans spoke french the population at large in England didn't speak French. Is that why English say a" litre" of petrol instead of a "liter" of gas, Litre a french hand me down?


Since 1970 we have been in the EEC, at school in the 1960s I was taught imperial and metric, so I am quite brilliant at mathematics.
Petrol as other things are measured in Litres (a litre of petrol)
other items of weight are in kilograms 2.2lbs = 1 kg 
1,760 yards to a mile 
1,8000 metres to a metric mile

----------


## Neo

> Since 1970 we have been in the EEC, at school in the 1960s I was taught imperial and metric, so I am quite brilliant at mathematics.
> Petrol as other things are measured in Litres (a litre of petrol)
> other items of weight are in kilograms 2.2lbs = 1 kg 
> 1,760 yards to a mile 
> 1,8000 metres to a metric mile


I weight 11stones (154lbs) which in metric is 70kg

----------


## Fly Paper

> Be nice to us @Fly Paper, or we may not rescue you again. Often colonies are more conservative and preserve ways that are lost in the mother country. That is, American English is a purer English than the English now spoken in urbanized, class-structured, and globalized England.


Rescue, as in - wait until war is nearly over, step in at the last minute and then claim victory, lol. I like ya logic.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Rescue, as in - wait until war is nearly over, step in at the last minute and then claim victory, lol. I like ya logic.


It wasn't our war at all until the Japanese bombed us.  Perhaps we should have not cared what happened to you and we could have saved several 100 thousand American lives.

The war lasted from 39 to 45.  We were involved from 41 to 45.  You were on your last legs.  Yes,  the war in Europe was nearly over and you were about to be overtaken by the Germans.

Don't they teach you any history over there?

----------

2cent (02-05-2018)

----------


## Dave37

In any future crisis I would hope the US has the British resolve displayed in WWII, and the American resources and strength to solve our crisis.

----------

JMWinPR (02-06-2018)

----------


## Fly Paper

> The estuary accent as it is called can be heard from Portsmouth in the south, and up as far as Northampton.


I was in the suppliers today and an Irish guy was being served beside me. Due to his accent, I only understood half of what he said.

Scouser and Geordie accents makes me chuckle.

----------


## Fly Paper

> It wasn't our war at all until the Japanese bombed us.  Perhaps we should have not cared what happened to you and we could have saved several 100 thousand American lives.
> 
> The war lasted from 39 to 45.  We were involved from 41 to 45.  You were on your last legs.  Yes,  the war in Europe was nearly over and you were about to be overtaken by the Germans.
> 
> Don't they teach you any history over there?


I wasn't around in the 40's so you're getting me confused with someone else. How did you get on in the 30's and 40's? Were you in the army or navy?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I wasn't around in the 40's so you're getting me confused with someone else. How did you get on in the 30's and 40's? Were you in the army or navy?


Well, not only can't you pronounce proper American English you obviously can't read it either.

----------

JMWinPR (02-06-2018)

----------


## JMWinPR

> Well, not only can't you pronounce proper American English you obviously can't read it either.


Or as John Ransom would say "I have no idea what you are talking about, and so it seems, neither do you".

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (02-06-2018)

----------


## JMWinPR

> Well, not only can't you pronounce proper American English you obviously can't read it either.


Or as John Ransom would say "I have no idea what you are talking about, and so it seems, neither do you".

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (02-06-2018)

----------

